# Filtro para frecuencia de sonido de palmada



## caav (May 17, 2005)

Hola a todos, en estos momentos estoy urgido por conocer la frecuencia de la onda que genera una palmada. Quisiera saber como medirla, y por favor si alguien la sabe o la puede conseguir, hacérmela saber por que la necesito de urgencia.

Estoy trabajando en un interruptor que conmuta con el sonido de una palmada pero necesito filtrarla por que sino con cualquier sonido actúa.

Espero su gran ayuda.


----------



## Raflex (May 29, 2005)

Hola, puedes usar una computadora para ello, grabas el sonido de la palma con la tarjeta de sonido y con un editor como cool edit puedes sacar la frecuencia fundamental aproximada. 

Otra forma seria con un osciloscopio digital y un pequeño amplificador para sacar la frecuencia.


----------



## Hugo Ham (Ene 5, 2009)

Por fin, conociste la frecuencia de la palmada?! Es pura curiosidad.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

caav y Hugo Ham: Una palmada es un sonido complejo y no tiene una sola frecuencia (sino seria un tono puro como una onda senoidal). En su lugar, ese sonido tiene un patron de frecuencias. Para conocer dicho patron puedes usar la misma computadora que te recomienda Reflex con programas de analisis de sonido basados en la transformadorrmada de Fourier (FFT) o instrumentos como el espectrografo de audio: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espectrómetro. Saludos


----------



## elvizcacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Mira con el Smaart Live 6.0 y un microfono Shure PG58 Obtuve este resultado con varias muestras






 Mas o menos deberias hacer un pasabanda de 800Hz-2.5Khz


----------

